# Santa Cruz County Sheriff OIS A&B on PO with firearm Q5 male.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Aptos, California — The Santa Cruz County Sheriff's Office released a body camera footage about the deputy involved shooting that happened in Aptos on April 6, 2021. At around 10:50pm on April 6, 2021 deputies were investigating a suspicious vehicle at the 7900 Blk of Soquel Drive in Aptos. When contacting the two occupants, deputies recognized the driver to be 40-year-old Eli Burry of Soquel. While speaking with him, deputies noticed Burry was armed with a handgun. 

As deputies were attempting to detain Burry, he fired one round from the firearm. One deputy also discharged their weapon several times striking Burry. The deputies immediately rendered medical aid and he was transported to a hospital where he is in stable condition. Several weapons were recovered at the scene, including the weapon Burry fired. The deputies and passenger were not injured during the incident. The Santa Cruz County District Attorney’s Office is now investigating the officer involved shooting. Burry is facing several charges for weapons violations and violent felonies.


----------

